# Can't think of a catchy title for this



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

This link sure gave me a chuckle though..

cremation-shotgun-shells


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"Holy Smokes" hehehe


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the little blurb on their main web page; "Now you can continue to protect your family even after you're gone".


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is hillarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think "environmentally friendly" can hardly be applied to an item made of lead


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe its recycled lead hahah


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm kind of bummed, I thought someone got cremated WITH live shotguns shells. Sort of sent off with a bang.


----------

